# Looking to put a backup camera in a 2015 Chevy Cruze



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Search this site for your answers Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Installer Tools, Do it Yourself


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might look into buying the GM camera from the dealer. If you're lucky, all the connections will be there and everything will work. It's possible you'd have to have the dealer program things.

Really, I think you'd be best off to push the dealer to add this in to make the sale.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

A 2LT with the touchscreen, and it's an RS...and it doesn't have the backup camera? Whomever optioned that car out originally had some strange preferences.


----------



## thayl0 (Dec 1, 2015)

_MerF_ said:


> A 2LT with the touchscreen, and it's an RS...and it doesn't have the backup camera? Whomever optioned that car out originally had some strange preferences.


Yes very odd. I'd want a backup camera over a nav system. You'd think if it had a nav system then it would have a backup camera.

Here's the link to the car maybe it does have one but from what I seen it doesnt. 2015 Chevrolet Cruze for sale in Charlotte NC 1G1PE5SB8F7113117


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The backup camera is standard on all models with the mylink system, which should include a 2LT with navigation. Is this a US cruze?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not seeing the backup camera. So either it doesn't have one or they moved it to a little different position for that year. Odd, I thought backup cameras were standard.

And that's not a Nav unit - just a standard MyLink system. The "Navigation from Telematics" means that OnStar can send navigation directions to you. It appears in the DIC. But you'd have to have a OnStar subscription.

Again, I think you'd be best off to negotiate with the dealer to have it added. If it's simple and not too expensive, it should be easy to twist their arm. If they bulk, that's your clue. If the dealer can't do it, then you'd have to go a 3rd party route.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

spacedout said:


> The backup camera is standard on all models with the mylink system, which should include a 2LT with navigation. Is this a US cruze?


That's what I was assuming but didn't know for sure. Strange.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm not seeing the backup camera. So either it doesn't have one or they moved it to a little different position for that year. Odd, I thought backup cameras were standard.


Only the LS and LT with the base radio don't get the backup camera, it was my understanding all models 2013+ with the mylink system have the backup camera.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If you follow the link given, you'll see a set of photos that show the rear of the car. I don't see any sign of the camera. And it's not listed in the list of features which just about gets down to the level of "4 tires". It also doesn't seem to have the rear object warning system. It sure seems odd that a 2LT wouldn't have at least at or the backup camera. So at this point everyone is saying "it should have it" but the details of this particular car seem to indicate otherwise.

The real test is to test drive it and pop it into reverse.


----------



## TSmith51 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a 2014 2LT RS Cruze and i do not have the backup camera


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

False on all MyLink having a camera prior to 2016. back up cam for an eco, you had to option it with auto dim power drivers seat and the trunk liner cover in Drivers Convenience or a technology package. Don't get me started on back up sensors and no camera to identify if the object is behind you or off to the right/left just beyond the side mirrors physical reach. MyLink IMHO is pointless w/o camera and navi outside of OnStar turn by turn. 

\rant

Car in the link has the base model MyLink system. Also listing is redundant.



Driver Illuminated Vanity Mirror
Driver Vanity Mirror


Passenger Illuminated Visor Mirror
Passenger Vanity Mirror


Intermittent Wipers


Variable Speed Intermittent Wipers






Navigation from Telematics <Fancy way of saying *Active OnStar Account with Turn By Turn Package* found on all MyLink and also the Compass tab in DIC. Key words active, not just the free remote start 14 and up get via Remotelink app w/o active accounts.


----------



## thayl0 (Dec 1, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm not seeing the backup camera. So either it doesn't have one or they moved it to a little different position for that year. Odd, I thought backup cameras were standard.
> 
> And that's not a Nav unit - just a standard MyLink system. The "Navigation from Telematics" means that OnStar can send navigation directions to you. It appears in the DIC. But you'd have to have a OnStar subscription.
> 
> Again, I think you'd be best off to negotiate with the dealer to have it added. If it's simple and not too expensive, it should be easy to twist their arm. If they bulk, that's your clue. If the dealer can't do it, then you'd have to go a 3rd party route.


Thank you for letting me know that isn't a nav system this will be my first chevy owned so I'm still trying to figure out what everything is. So does the nav systen comes on LTZ only or do cruze even have nav systems cause I was also looking at this one CarGurus - Used Cars For Sale. Find used and pre-owned cars in your area - CarGurus which also says nav system but I'm not sure if its a nav system or that onstar thing you said. This link appears to have a backup camera but without the guidelines. DO you know if there's any setting to put them on?



Merc6 said:


> False on all MyLink having a camera prior to 2016. back up cam for an eco, you had to option it with auto dim power drivers seat and the trunk liner cover in Drivers Convenience or a technology package. Don't get me started on back up sensors and no camera to identify if the object is behind you or off to the right/left just beyond the side mirrors physical reach. MyLink IMHO is pointless w/o camera and navi outside of OnStar turn by turn.
> 
> \rant
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information. What is mylink cause I thought it was some sort of nav system. My next question why is there such a large screen if there's no camera for anything. Thanks for the help.


----------



## thayl0 (Dec 1, 2015)

I'd like to thank you 2 for helping me. I'm new to chevy and I"m really interested in the cruze. I thought when it said nav system with telematics that it was like an gps not something I had to pay for. Next question does LTZ only have the nav system or does cruze even offer a nav system. It's starting to look pointless for a huge screen if it has no nav or backup camera on the 2lt so I might be better off get a LTZ providing it has backup and nav. One of the LTZ i was looking at. CarGurus - Used Cars For Sale. Find used and pre-owned cars in your area - CarGurus





ChevyGuy said:


> I'm not seeing the backup camera. So either it doesn't have one or they moved it to a little different position for that year. Odd, I thought backup cameras were standard.
> 
> And that's not a Nav unit - just a standard MyLink system. The "Navigation from Telematics" means that OnStar can send navigation directions to you. It appears in the DIC. But you'd have to have a OnStar subscription.
> 
> Again, I think you'd be best off to negotiate with the dealer to have it added. If it's simple and not too expensive, it should be easy to twist their arm. If they bulk, that's your clue. If the dealer can't do it, then you'd have to go a 3rd party route.





Merc6 said:


> False on all MyLink having a camera prior to 2016. back up cam for an eco, you had to option it with auto dim power drivers seat and the trunk liner cover in Drivers Convenience or a technology package. Don't get me started on back up sensors and no camera to identify if the object is behind you or off to the right/left just beyond the side mirrors physical reach. MyLink IMHO is pointless w/o camera and navi outside of OnStar turn by turn.
> 
> \rant
> 
> ...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

thayl0 said:


> I'd like to thank you 2 for helping me. I'm new to chevy and I"m really interested in the cruze. I thought when it said nav system with telematics that it was like an gps not something I had to pay for. Next question does LTZ only have the nav system or does cruze even offer a nav system. It's starting to look pointless for a huge screen if it has no nav or backup camera on the 2lt so I might be better off get a LTZ providing it has backup and nav. One of the LTZ i was looking at. CarGurus - Used Cars For Sale. Find used and pre-owned cars in your area - CarGurus



LTZ that I had for 14/15 had back up standard but nav is still an option. 

If looking for screen shots of the radio in the listing, take note of the buttons and that tells you it has nav. 

This is Nav independant of "Telematics" subscription. 










This is regular Non Nav MyLink.











Easiest way I can explain from a quick look is the Play/Pause button is dead center of the chrome ring on non Nav where it's below the chrome ring in Nav plus way more buttons.


Just looked at the link, That 15 LTZ is missing guidance lines. Maybe they were turned off. Looks like it has All Star "Sun and sound" package and Telematics nav. Not sure I trust this seller.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

The strange thing Chevy has done the last several years is make options very a la carte. Which is probably great when you're building your custom order at the dealership but REALLY annoying when you're trying to value one on the lot. When I was Silverado shopping (and Cruze shopping) I would notice LT-badged trucks that were missing things that I thought would be essential to them being "LT", and then LS trucks that actually had features I wanted that made them way above "base" models.

It's getting a tad out of hand, if you ask me. It's nice being able to assume at least some level of tiering between the WT-LS-LT-LTZ trims, but now the lines are really fuzzy.


----------



## adamcar (Dec 1, 2015)

_MerF_ said:


> The strange thing Chevy has done the last several years is make options very a la carte. Which is probably great when you're building your custom order at the dealership but REALLY annoying when you're trying to value one on the lot. When I was Silverado shopping (and Cruze shopping) I would notice LT-badged trucks that were missing things that I thought would be essential to them being "LT", and then LS trucks that actually had features I wanted that made them way above "base" models.
> 
> It's getting a tad out of hand, if you ask me. It's nice being able to assume at least some level of tiering between the WT-LS-LT-LTZ trims, but now the lines are really fuzzy.


Honda gets it right in this department. Very few actual options on each trim. Just pick the trim package you want and that's it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

_MerF_ said:


> The strange thing Chevy has done the last several years is make options very a la carte.


Its also strange since in 2018 backup cameras are required by law, you would think all manufactures would start making them standard already.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

adamcar said:


> Honda gets it right in this department. Very few actual options on each trim. Just pick the trim package you want and that's it.


That's exactly how GM does it with Buick, no need to hope/guess if a car has the options you want you just have to get the right trim that includes what you want.

Looking at an LTZ cruze that cost thousands more than a 1LT, yet you still have to shell out extra money for the advanced safety warning system? The option is not even any cheaper than on the 1LT! Don't even get me started on their decontenting and yet adding close to a $1000 to the price every model year.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

thayl0 said:


> Next question does LTZ only have the nav system or does cruze even offer a nav system.


Yes, there is a Nav system, but it's expensive and I think there's issues with updates. (Either expensive or not common - I don't remember.) Really, a standard GPS is a far better deal. 

Merc6 beat me to the pictures of the nav unit. 

As for the backup camera, look at a picture of the rear and look for a black lump under and just to the left of center of the chevy logo. It's hanging down from the "shelf" marked by the chrome strip.

2015 advertised guidelines on the backup camera that moved with the steering wheel. I don't think you should have trouble finding a LTZ or 2LT that has that option.


----------



## adamcar (Dec 1, 2015)

The 2016 1LT I just leased has the backup cam that guidelines move with the steering wheel. It is part of the $550 technology package on the 1LT and the $340 2LT Driver Convenience package.


----------



## thayl0 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thank you everyone for all the information. Its starting to look like I just need to get an LS model and just put my own double din stereo and install my own camera.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

thayl0 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the information. Its starting to look like I just need to get an LS model and just put my own double din stereo and install my own camera.


No, you just need to find the right car. Going aftermarket stereo will cause a loss of access to a number of car features via the radio. And aftermarket backup cameras won't have guidelines that move.

You just have to find a car that's properly equipped.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Agree, just go to any dealer and tell them exactly what you want, I'm sure they will help you find one.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

spacedout said:


> Agree, just go to any dealer and tell them exactly what you want, I'm sure they will help you find one.


And have proof that what you want does exist. My dealer initially told me that an LT with the 1.4T and M6 didn't exist. I had to pull up the Chevy "build your car" website to show him that it does. :uhh:


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

I can tell you I just looked at 5 2015 Chevy Cruzes that are the 2LT and had mylink but no backup camera or sensors.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Christopher_2 said:


> I can tell you I just looked at 5 2015 Chevy Cruzes that are the 2LT and had mylink but no backup camera or sensors.


Assuming these are new cars, is the dealer willing to negotiate on installing a factory one? I'd think it would be a simple matter to add one for the dealer, and would be a good way to prop up the bottom line by selling it as a add-on. That's the only way that makes any sense to me.


----------

